# Audi TTS Drift (?)



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

So.. yesterday I was fueling up my TTS and when getting out of the station, I had a car coming, was in a hurry and I accelerated a little bit hard while steering and guess what.. I was in comfort mode with ESC on and holy hell boy.. did it slide.. now, trying to do this even in wet conditions and ESC off and dynamic my tyres won't lose control at all.. what are some mods or some tips to make it tail happy ? Atleast a little bit.. also, the car went back in line so smooth most likely I left a very nice image behind..


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Why on earth would you want to do that? I'd sell the car and get an M2 Comp if you like going sideways on public roads


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Emanuel29 said:


> what are some mods or some tips to make it tail happy ?


Wet roads and diesel spilt outside the garage by lorries that overfill.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd go with the diesel spill too....


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mr GTS said:


> Why on earth would you want to do that? I'd sell the car and get an M2 Comp if you like going sideways on public roads


Because sometimes, I feel that urge to play a little bit sideways but 90% of the time I just want to take mountain roads at full throttle without any worry of going sideways at 170 km/h and tight turn.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Emanuel29 said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you want to do that? I'd sell the car and get an M2 Comp if you like going sideways on public roads
> ...


Thanks  You're doing over 100mph on a mountain road... yeah I totally agree, you wouldn't want to go sideways. Be careful mate


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Emanuel29 said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you want to do that? I'd sell the car and get an M2 Comp if you like going sideways on public roads
> ...


With TOTAL disregard for every other road user?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Really? Good grief. You do 20mph everywhere then?


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Looking at the guys commenting about my speed and they own more powerful cars, why did you buy one To go slow? I can make a video for you going at more than 150 km/h on my mountain road which is 20km long and full of corners and not even cutting my lane. Go back to some 1.4 diesel tdi or learn to drive.

The guy bought an RS to respect the road limits I guess. That's 50 km/h everywhere I guess, what a waste, was I the CEO of the Company would ban you from owning one.

Live your dammit life. Ur already spending half of your life sleeping, eating, going to school, I am not spending the other half by staying in slow traffic with a car over 400hp.

I'll give you a tour once ur in Sardegna, Italy. [smiley=end.gif] :roll:

Geez.

Now back to the topic, I'll try the diesel spill.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

This forum is more for the guys that clean their car four times a week and discuss waxing methods... don't mention enjoying yourself or modding, they'll throw their wet sponges at you. 

Back on topic, you can get some great slides in the wet


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Be careful, a powerful car in the wrong hands can be very dangerous.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

placeborick said:


> This forum is more for the guys that clean their car four times a week and discuss waxing methods... don't mention enjoying yourself or modding, they'll throw their wet sponges at you.
> 
> Back on topic, you can get some great slides in the wet


Wheres the thumbs up button.. 
Don't forget the tyre painters too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You know how the predominantly FWD drive system works on the TT? So putting the back end out isn't something that happens. You would need something to "reduce" the traction at the rear!! [smiley=book2.gif]

OP, if you want to play at getting the backend to move you go for it,


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I love the TT Forum & have watched it for a few years, having been on many car sites over the years. I'm sorry but how one absolutely obnoxious member can really taint this site, to me, is ridiculous. Is he a troll? I think he is probably a corsa driver with only one tail pipe! He obviously has no life!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

jtray2006 said:


> I love the TT Forum & have watched it for a few years, having been on many car sites over the years. I'm sorry but how *one absolutely obnoxious member* can really taint this site, to me, is ridiculous. Is he a troll? I think he is probably a corsa driver with only one tail pipe! He obviously has no life!


One absolutely obnoxious member... Have I missed something here?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> jtray2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the TT Forum & have watched it for a few years, having been on many car sites over the years. I'm sorry but how *one absolutely obnoxious member* can really taint this site, to me, is ridiculous. Is he a troll? I think he is probably a corsa driver with only one tail pipe! He obviously has no life!
> ...


Yeah, I think you have, as those comments are spot on. Why the Moderators haven't done anything, puzzles me no end. Many I am sure are sick and tired of his or her constant drivel that gets posted. The Forum would be a much better place without it :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark Pred said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> > jtray2006 said:
> ...


Mods have had a word with you before, they should do so again.. you just like to stalk posters. You could make it a better place as you deliberately pull down the tone and create conflict [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

That's the problem Mark. It's called " The boys". They stick together like the proverbial to a blanket. It's the same on every car website I've ever been on. Together they just wreck the site. As in life they have to prop each other up because they have no spine of their own. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Isn't a lot of it just banter?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I just wish that we knew when is it the time to joke and when to reply only if you have answer to the question.

I personally hate when I post a technical question and:
1. People just reply with (good humoured) jokes. They are nice but dont make your reply just to sound smart.
2. People reply with how you shouldn't do it, or with a 3rd (most often ridiculous alternative).

This is not my gripe with TT forum specifically. But the internet culture in general.
Forums and whiteboards used to be simple back few years ago.

Post question....get answers... say thank you.

We knew when a topic was made for how user above said "for banter". They should still exist. But so far there is an increasing number of banters over help threads. And those who need help are greeted with general banter.

I understand different people see forums for different purposes. Some come for help only and others see it as a hangout place.
Both are ok to co exist. But important to distinguish thread OPs needs.
My 2 cents

P.s -also mods could grow a backbone and issue warnings to violators of forum rules and eventually perma ban accounts. Deleting replies does nothing. Zero punishment or deterent. Or the worst one "closing threads". So someone makes a jacka$$ of themselves. What do you do? Punish OP by closing thread. Poor guy most of the time didn't get a decent help for his problem.

Thats how every forum works. Here I think nothing short of uploading CP will get you banned.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> I just wish that we knew when is it the time to joke and when to reply only if you have answer to the question.
> 
> I personally hate when I post a technical question and:
> 1. People just reply with (good humoured) jokes. They are nice but dont make your reply just to sound smart.
> ...


Captain it sounds like you've got a stick up your a*** today, chill out a little. Most technical questions on this part of the forum get answered mainly with speculation resulting in 
'a take it to the dealer' kind of repartee. Maybe sometimes, experience of taking one's problem to a dealer might bare fruit to which others can learn from but still entails the learned problem to be taken to the dealer 

The reason being, nobody really knows is mainly due to the age and technology of the car and the fact that the majority of owner's cars are still under warranty not to mention cost and complexity of test gear, this gives little incentive to get to truly know the car. It's the polar opposite on the mk1 forum where knowledge is really forthcoming due to time ongoing, circa 18yrs worth.

Take for example consumables, the same old questions get asked over and over, which oil or windscreen wipers, doors freezing, which colour is the best, look at my wheels [smiley=freak.gif] Apr map vs... It sort of gets old.

Amongst the banter you just might get the answer you're looking for though but to suggest that CP is the only thing that might get you banned from the site is taking it too far.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Leopard,
Stick is firmly outside of my posterior. 
Yes most end up with "go to the dealers". But not all require such measures. Can be something as simple as "does this happen to anyone", whats it the recommended pressure (I lost my label) or can someone tell me if I can jump start my car.
Or can someone tell me if you can play music from one phone and make calls from another one? (for example)
Or god forbid. I have a faultcode pb696432023... can someone help me.

Most can be answered by people that know the car better.

Yes, same old stupid questions "best wash cloth, wax, rim repair..." are repeated. But that is besides the point. There is a difference between a question like "part number for the 3rd piston and left brake disc" and "help my BT is not working".
Yes some topics are crazy and are more suited to "moding forums" and some are just "sad middle aged broker bought TT" topics. But I am firmly talking about the in between ones.

The fact is that most people here want help. And we need to shape up. Joking is ok. But making every f-cking thread a banter is not good. Its frustrating.
A thread saying: "Help my Samsung S10 cant make calls via BT. Help?" shouldn't have an obligatory smartass who just came to comment "Should have went for an iPhone  ". Again not just TT forum problem. This is across the internet these days.
I make it my mission to at least try to help people that end up with 150 views and ZERO replies to something that is very simple to answer.

Fact is that most people here just want pen pals, or someone to vent with or banter. There used to be a healthy pool of users who are helpful and people who are just there to hang out. Now it shifted to the latter ones.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> Fact is that most people here just want pen pals, or someone to vent with or banter. There used to be a healthy pool of users who are helpful and people who are just there to hang out. Now it shifted to the latter ones.


Isn't this the raison d'etre of a forum. A bit like a car meet, people don't go to car meets' with the sole intention of a Q&A session. It's a mix...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I do agree to an extent, there is something about the internet that makes us think we're all comedians.

Facebook comments are by far the worst..

Skip over the bits you don't care for is the best approach


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

leopard said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is that most people here just want pen pals, or someone to vent with or banter. There used to be a healthy pool of users who are helpful and people who are just there to hang out. Now it shifted to the latter ones.
> ...


Leo, yes I agree its not 100% Q&A forum. It should be a healthy mix. Cars and Coffee kind of forum. But as I said at the end of my page long rant.
The mix shifted heavily towards the banter side.

Further evidenced by the fact that me and many more users (some didn't even bother to change nick) have shifted to AudiWorld forum. Its more technical and Q&A, with some banter.

I recognise some old threads that I made god knows when here. Some active members with tech knowhow just stopped going to forums. They were kind of the backbone of MK3 subforum. )


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds like a bit of an arse shake that got slapped back in line as power shifted to the front or you gained an initial loss of rear traction, or ESP picked it up if you still had it on...

At higher amounts of lock it's easier in theory to 'kick' the back out if you can get some power there, but the Haldex logic does reduce pressure = less power to the rear with increased steering lock. So the usual behaviour is you floor it on tight lock out of a side-road and folks wonder why the "stupid" haldex doesn't work but it is actually doing as intended to prevent damage to the drivetrain.

However if you understand how it works you can reduce the steering lock to keep power to the rear, with a bit of a wiggle to unsettle the back end, and keep a consistent lack-of-grip at the rear then it will slide a little as long as you keep on the power. It's a bit of a balance or you can cheat with a Haldex controller to keep 50:50 regardless of lock (just turn it off when you had your fun, it's not conducive with public roads in locked mode and will burn out if run for more than a few minutes like that. Think ice drifting etc.)

As has been said, you need to reduce grip at the rear, e.g. bigger rear anti-roll bar if you want to intentionally lean toward oversteer. A loose or slippy surface will help as it's easier to break traction. If you can get the rears gripping less than the fronts and keep them there, you can hold a slide, as long as you can keep that power to the rear.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What's the motivation to answer questions when if you post a reply you are jumped on by the forum stalker?
I answer many technical questions, and x3 as many by PM, but the same dicks post negative crap over and over, it doesn't matter how many questions you answer or how many people you help. You simply get 'black 20" wheels look much better, any one who disagrees is a troll" or "has a corsa" like a corsa is a bad thing... I'd take that over many other cars.

IF you retort you are just as bad, if you don't you are wrong or weak.
To go sideways in a TT you need to lose traction at the rear, at a petrol station the odds are high it's a fuel spill. But hey, others know much better.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

altering the torque -vectoring by VCDS might also increase oversteer I guess, but I didn't explore this yet


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Jannerman said:


> jtray2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the TT Forum & have watched it for a few years, having been on many car sites over the years. I'm sorry but how *one absolutely obnoxious member* can really taint this site, to me, is ridiculous. Is he a troll? I think he is probably a corsa driver with only one tail pipe! He obviously has no life!
> ...


Yeah, I'd go with that. I'd only been on this forum for a few weeks and he started calling me names...doesn't bother me at all TBH  It's just a Forum after all and as to getting the car sideways, that happened to me pulling out of a petrol station. As someone else has stated, spilt fuel or oil was the most likely cause


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jtray2006 said:


> I love the TT Forum & have watched it for a few years, having been on many car sites over the years. I'm sorry but how one absolutely obnoxious member can really taint this site, to me, is ridiculous. Is he a troll? I think he is probably a corsa driver with only one tail pipe! He obviously has no life!


Hi, Phew!! Thank goodness I'm a Corsa driver with 2 tail pipes. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Otherwise I may have reported this post :roll: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> jtray2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the TT Forum & have watched it for a few years, having been on many car sites over the years. I'm sorry but how one absolutely obnoxious member can really taint this site, to me, is ridiculous. Is he a troll? I think he is probably a corsa driver with only one tail pipe! He obviously has no life!
> ...


That's too much banter, thankyou Hoggy


----------

